# Time on your hands



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 1, 2005)

I guess the reason you all have so much time to out post me is, YOU ARE WINE MAKERS




lets face it you put the wine in the jar and you have free time for another three months, not a labor intensive sport.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 1, 2005)

Why do you think we like it? Duh!!!


Besides, this "sport" actually produces something use can use.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Stinkie, I am only here at work, no internet at home. I am here half the days of the month, for half the day, 12 hours. I imagine I am the one at a disadvantage.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 10, 2005)

Ain't it great!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh yes, how great it is. Can't think of much else.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 10, 2005)

I would disagree. 


1. Lugging those carboys are great for strengthening your lower back muscles -- if you lift correctly.


2. Corking with a double lever corker proves to do wonders for the biceps.


3. Siphoning increases air in the lungs. Gets the air flowin'!!!


4. Raising the glass to your lips is also good for the arm muscles.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 10, 2005)

Item #4 is the reward for 1,2, and 3!


----------



## masta (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome back Joe ! I have been thinking about you often and hoped everything was ok in Paradise! As you can see we have stepped up the forum and have many great members with lots of knowledge to share.


Please let everyone know a bit more about you and post a mug also!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 10, 2005)

Aloha Masta!


"Mug?" Is this like in "Mug-shot?"


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 10, 2005)

The forum is great! I first thought that I was on the wrong forum. So much going on "Wow," I like it.


A new wine kit arrived today. Had to help the mailman carry it out of his vehicle. Signature Series from RJ Spagnols, En Primeur...I thought that it was a belated gift from Santa.... Learneda couple of days agothat a friend of mine ordered it from George, and here it is..






Can't wait to get started again. Tomorrow I will begin by bottling the '04 Gerwurztraminer which has been bulk aging for a few months. Need to bottle the Blueberry, the Passion Fruit, Pineapple, the Starfruit, and Concord to make more shelf room. So much "good fun"


Retired from government work....no excuse for "time management anymore."


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

How are all those wines, Joe? I don't remember you posting any tastings.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 11, 2005)

A few months back I had mentioned about using the local fruit here in Hawaii. I had made 1- gallon experiements using the "raw cane sugar" remember? I did a taste test on my last rackings a couple of months ago and found them abit hot and quite young, and decided to let them age on keeping all my notes on each one.


Today is the day for further evaluation on each. I am in great hope that they mellowed out some. I especially had liked the "Blueberry" on my last racking and the aroma of the fruit was quite pleasing. 


I don't like sweet wine at all, except maybe a little good port now and then. However I did all of them to the dry side.


The Gerwurztraminer which I will bottle sometimetoday is great though.


CW, did you ever do that "Watermelon yet?"


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

No, my friend never came through on the juice. Oh well. I have yet to use all my '04 Muscadines.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

Yahoo!





I'll bet that makes a great wine all by itself!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, my freezer is 1/5 fruit. My wife mumbles everytime she opens the lid. "Yeah, soon hun, soon....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

I am in the same trouble. We bought another freezer cause one is full of fruit.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmmmm? I better not get another freezer


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Well that's what I thought before I was told to.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

You're a lucky man,your wife isvery understanding. My wife asked me the other night what I wanted for dinner...being that I eat almost anything she cooks...I asked her what she had in mind. "Well, she said, "we have pineapple, cherries, starfruit, a little bag of blueberry, much passion fruit, many unknowns, and *"some fish, which is on the BOTTOM of the freezer!!!"....*I think..


----------



## geocorn (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it is time to, at least, re-arrange the contents of you freezer.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, I have been told that. When I receive my order, the yeast *will* be used very soon. It's amazing how that freezer fills up so quickly with the seasonal fruits. Maybe I should think about making one big "fruit-cocktail" type of wine and go from there...any thoughts on that?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

I would like to try it!!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

I made a tutti-fruity wine once. I didn't like it, but I think it had rather to do with the amount of strawberries I used (too much).





But if you have the right blend of strong/bland fruits, I think you might have a very good chance of making a very delicious wine!





Keep us posted!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

True, this issue surfaced a few times in the past. What to do with high acid fruits...what base should I use...okay, like you said (strong/bland)....like a wild high acid sour cherry, with a Niagara base,...Hmmmm..complimenting?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

I was thinking more like Strawberry......... Sour cherry?





Or Niagra..........elderberry?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Scuppernong-Peach? Hhmmm......


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

Columbus took a chance and now he's part of history...


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

Hahaha, I got one that would for sure put me in the history books, "Fine-Vine-Wines Most Wanted Criminals":


Cabbage - Onion - garlic


----------



## geocorn (Mar 16, 2005)

Why would you want to waste onions and garlic on wine? I just love both, but in wine?


You would make the FVWMWC list!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

Tell me you didn't...or did you? I bet you _can _though.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

hehehe...


She did!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I am smiling you know!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I reckon one might use alot of those wines in cooking and making sauces, etc. I cannot imagine me drinking an onion or garlic or cabbage wine, although I eat all 3 regularly.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I too love all three, drinking it I don't know. Just might "sip" a tsp. full if available...then I really don't know if I would or not. Emeril Lagase might!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Emiril is my favorite cooking show. His style of cooking is fun and creative.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

Heh CW...looks like you got hooked up today?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Yahoo!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh yeah! This thang is samokin!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

I can see the smoke in Ohio.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Smoke gets in your eyes. Smoke on the water. Where there's smoke there's fire. Smokin' 45. Smokin'. etc.


Sorry. This '03 blackberry Nouveau is mighty awesome.*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Another day off?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

I gotta go in tonight at 7pm.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

You still have the computer action available at work as well?


7 pm. till when?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

'til 6 am, yes, cpu here as well, T1 connection.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Great setup!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 24, 2005)

Yes, I am spoilt.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Another _"sip"_ for mankind...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 24, 2005)

HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM MARTINA?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Nope...must be heavy into her labels.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry, had quite the hellish week, to be honest with you all. I hope it will get better soon.I hope I didn'tdrop down to last place with posting!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 26, 2005)

Nope, I think you are still in 2nd!






I was just getting worried and having Martina withdrawals.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 15, 2005)

And on March 26th at 9:01 pm they all suddenly disappeared. The mystery remains unsolved.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow. Very strange indeed.


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 16, 2005)

Why don't I ever get Martina withdrawls?


----------



## kaizen (Aug 16, 2005)

good question. have to think on that, but it might make my head hurt


----------



## geocorn (Aug 17, 2005)

Martina,


My most humble apologies. Sometimes, I just don't pay enough attention.


----------

